# Eurojet Exhaust FTW!!!



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

hey guys i just ordered the eurojet exhaust from a shop here in seattle called. "Fine Tuning" I just want to say a few things. First if you're in the washington area, these guys all seem super cool. second they've kept me up to date on the order. since we're waiting on something from EJ. I'm SUPER excited to get this exhaust on the car... 

Can anyone chime in on their experience with their EJ exhaust? any issues? Rust? broken hangers? quality? 

from searching i've found no real qualms with it but for those of you who have it has it lived up to your expectations of quality, sound, and fitment?

thanks guys i'll post a clip once its on!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i really cant comment on their exhaust since i have a jetta.

but i can taclk for a few of their products.

1st and foremost, i'll talk about my fave, the headers. they are AWESOME! great finish, incredible looks, amazing price, but whats unbelievable its the performance. MAN i love those.
quality? top notch...

ok so now the GOOD ugly part.
have i had problems? yep. nothing is perfect in this world.
ok, so once a couple months ago the cat converter broke. it wasnt eurojetc fault, since they didnt make it. and it broke because f a problem in manufacturing from MAGNAFLOW. anyways, eurojet sold me the exhaust, they fixed it FREE OF COST.. and to say sorry they gave me a T-shirt.

now, THATS customer service. in fact, they OVERNIGHTED the midpipe (cat converter's pipe) from WASHINGTON to FLORIDA. THATS CROSSING THE WHOLE FREAKING US!!!!! OVERNIGHT!!!!! and free? yep... thats how cool they are.


I also have their gauge pod for the AC vent. very stocklike fitment. it looks real good.

so, all in all... great company. great guys.
in MY book, Unitronic, 20squared, Eurojet, and C2, all have GREAT if not OUTSTANDING customer service. and great products to offer. 

i am by no means associated to any of em... i'm just one very happy customer.. so, i know that you'll be impressed when you get your thing installed.


and to the rest, people... you can buy their stuff... you wont regret spending one single penny.

props


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

hey! thanks for that info! is eurojet in washington? i wasn't sure. if they are i'm driving to find them to take a tour! thanks man!

NEXT UP 
HEADER!!!:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had my EJ catback for almost a year and no problems at all. Build quality and welds are top notch. Was under the car the other day lubing my rsb and the exhaust still looked awesome. You made a great choice, they sound awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Love the sound of mine, but, based on my own and a buddy's experience, the build quality needs to be worked on. The exhaust tips on mine were fine, but they seemed to be different (and bent) on my buddies. Also, the placement of the resonator closest to the engine needs to be adjusted as it rattles against one of the cross supports for the exhaust tunnel (whatever it is called). I don't really feel like bending parts of my car to get it to stop and the exhaust has been adjusted as much as it can so I just have to live with the rattling...


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

No rattles here my friend, but I did notice a slight bend on one of my tips. Damn bro I can't believe your still dealing with rattles, that would drive me NUCKIN FUTS.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

it's still not here... but should be around by the weeks end. hopefully thursday. i can't wait for this to get in. apparently mandrel bent pipes take time to arrive for shipment. i can wait. but honestly i REALLY CAN'T WAIT!! 
i've been eyeing that header for the week and think it may be coming sooner than planned. those of you that have the header, did you get one with a cat? or should i just straight pipe it? i am already apr "tuned" and they make a file for test pipes so maybe i'll just go cat free... but? i dunno?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

You'll love your exhaust 

Let us know if there's anything you need in the future. Best pricing around on anything Eurojet guaranteed -- Just give us a call


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*JOEL? eurojet? anyone there?*

AHHHH so i'm concerned! can anyone tell me what is taking so long? i've tried calling eurojet and it goes straight to voicemail. tried e-mailing [email protected] NO REPLY. what i'm guessing is that he's probably getting hundreds of e-mails and calls from vendors and stuff. but it'd be nice to get a REAL time to expect the exhaust. i've not got regular hours to install this so i've got to request time off and hope i get it. i already requested tuesday off. So i'm crossing my fingers. COME ON E.J. Hurry it along!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

TylerO28 said:


> AHHHH so i'm concerned! can anyone tell me what is taking so long? i've tried calling eurojet and it goes straight to voicemail. tried e-mailing [email protected] NO REPLY. what i'm guessing is that he's probably getting hundreds of e-mails and calls from vendors and stuff. but it'd be nice to get a REAL time to expect the exhaust. i've not got regular hours to install this so i've got to request time off and hope i get it. i already requested tuesday off. So i'm crossing my fingers. COME ON E.J. Hurry it along!


We're not trying to screw you, believe me. You're going to love your exhaust and we're just waiting for some resonated pipes to come in so we can get the rest of these exhausts welded up and out the door. If you're in WA state you'll probably get it next day anyway so it shouldn't be too bad once they come in. We're sorry for the delay and we've already got about 10 orders for these that we'll be shipping out as soon as the pipes arrive. You can PM me or email me ([email protected]) or call - I'm here all day and I promise I'm not ignoring your phone calls.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

TylerO28 said:


> AHHHH so i'm concerned! can anyone tell me what is taking so long? i've tried calling eurojet and it goes straight to voicemail. tried e-mailing [email protected] NO REPLY. what i'm guessing is that he's probably getting hundreds of e-mails and calls from vendors and stuff. but it'd be nice to get a REAL time to expect the exhaust. i've not got regular hours to install this so i've got to request time off and hope i get it. i already requested tuesday off. So i'm crossing my fingers. COME ON E.J. Hurry it along!


As we see it, there is no order. We have been asked if we had an ETA, but no record of you or an order from them. 

You might want to "Hurry it along" cause these sell out faster than we can make them. Also, we make them and send them out on a "first come, first served" basis. :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We're not trying to screw you, believe me. You're going to love your exhaust and we're just waiting for some resonated pipes to come in so we can get the rest of these exhausts welded up and out the door. If you're in WA state you'll probably get it next day anyway so it shouldn't be too bad once they come in. We're sorry for the delay and we've already got about 10 orders for these that we'll be shipping out as soon as the pipes arrive. You can PM me or email me ([email protected]) or call - I'm here all day and I promise I'm not ignoring your phone calls.


have you guys ever considered making exhaust's for the jetta?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

pennsydubbin said:


> have you guys ever considered making exhaust's for the jetta?


We rarely move the 3" systems for the 2.0T Jettas, so its really tough to justify a 2.5" system for the 2.5 Motor.


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We rarely move the 3" systems for the 2.0T Jettas, so its really tough to justify a 2.5" system for the 2.5 Motor.


Just a thought, but it seems there are MANY more jettas with 2.5s than 2.0ts right? If you built 2.5" exhaust systems for Jettas, I'm pretty sure you'd sell 'em. Didn't several 2.5 Jettas purchase your headers and intake manifolds????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

JettaMk5 said:


> Just a thought, but it seems there are MANY more jettas with 2.5s than 2.0ts right? If you built 2.5" exhaust systems for Jettas, I'm pretty sure you'd sell 'em. Didn't several 2.5 Jettas purchase your headers and intake manifolds????


It's a tough market in general, to be quite honest. I am confident Eurojet would be able to come in a better pricing and quality to the other brands that are currently available, but it's just a matter of gauging interest, which is extremely hard to do in such a niche market (2.5L Jetta's).


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

JettaMk5 said:


> Just a thought, but it seems there are MANY more jettas with 2.5s than 2.0ts right? If you built 2.5" exhaust systems for Jettas, I'm pretty sure you'd sell 'em. Didn't several 2.5 Jettas purchase your headers and intake manifolds????



i agree with this i feel there are more 2.5 jetta's out there and it seems like just as many jetta owners tune their cars as much as rabbit owners. thats just my thoughts and i do feel that many would want the awesome sound of the header back exhaust like we see on the rabbits. i am one of them


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

please post a video. i want to hear it. I am lost between EJ and ... the competition


----------



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

As HP goes, what's the average Hp gain with the headers?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Sticky Tape said:


> You do realize that making a post like this makes Fine Tuning appear as though nothing was ordered? As per the 8th of June we asked that you ship when its ready. I think that would constitute an order, no?


We have been dealing with the OP in multiple threads and we feel it's uncalled for given the verbiage used...When we checked orders, looked at invoices, and found nothing with the OP's name or history of the order we felt that a response was necessary.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

regardless of all the drama, are these going to be ready for sale anytime soon? I know y'all are at the mercy of your suppliers.

will you make a post or send out emails when more are ready to ship? still want the exhaust from your shop. frankly I think it sounds the best :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Pimpalicious316 said:


> regardless of all the drama, are these going to be ready for sale anytime soon? I know y'all are at the mercy of your suppliers.
> 
> will you make a post or send out emails when more are ready to ship? still want the exhaust from your shop. frankly I think it sounds the best :thumbup:


Yes, we're sending a bunch out on Friday. It'll take a bit of welding, but we'll get it done in a day :thumbup:


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we're sending a bunch out on Friday. It'll take a bit of welding, but we'll get it done in a day :thumbup:


when should i re-send the money?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

joel.. man, i wish you could have welded one for my 2.5...

i know that it would be the best.
anyways.. have fun you freakin lucky rabbits. lol


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

got my eurojet catback last month through Joel and since then it's been all smiles. i agree with the poster who was talking about the rattles from under the car but the best solution is to open your windows all the way and bathe in 5 cylinderness. :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Can you just get the Vent pod from Eurojet?? no gauges?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We rarely move the 3" systems for the 2.0T Jettas, so its really tough to justify a 2.5" system for the 2.5 Motor.


 What about when you guys release your BT kits. Will you then possibly make an exhaust for the jetta to accommodate these mods?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yes. 20squared.com sells em,

i have one. (not for sale)


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> yes. 20squared.com sells em,
> 
> i have one. (not for sale)


Thanks!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Can you just get the Vent pod from Eurojet?? no gauges?


Hit me up Steveo...I should have some here.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Your welcome, 20^2 is eurojet's associate... They rock too!!


----------

